# Buying steroids online



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Firstly - I am not asking for links / sources etc.

Just wanted to know about peoples experience ordering steroids online - value / risk of fakes etc.

Been training Natty for 2 years but just exploring some alternative routes.

Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Never had a problem


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

X2


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Yep never had a problem, just do your research properly.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Never had a problem. I am in the US, and first site I used needed Euro's cash as payment mailed to them. Took a chance and it ended up fine.

Would definitely try with a small order first, to see what quality the site has, and turn around time. Just spend more than you can afford to throw away on your first order. I have had good quality and turnaround time with several different sites in Europe that ship to USA.

YOu will never know until you place your first order. Good luck.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

There's always gonna be a bit of risk involved the first time you're trying a source, unless you have a personal recommendation from someone you can trust and has obviously benefited from the products - so make sure it's money you can afford to throw away if it goes tits up. But use your head, check out legit review sites for a source before you buy and try them out when you think you've made your decision. I personally always go for sellers that offer a PayPal option, you've got that bit of buyer protection there if things don't go well.


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

There are websites available that review certain websites. That will be your friend.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

There's a review site if you are after stuff and like roids lol.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Guessing it against forum rules to post websites on here?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Linderz said:


> Guessing it against forum rules to post websites on here?


Yes.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Get pally with the big guy in the gym and ask him to get you the best test he can get, before you buy it, check it out online and you will be making alllll kindsa size and strength gains!! all Kinds!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never had issues either. Miles easier than using my local source, he's a ****ing nightmare!


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Get pally with the big guy in the gym and ask him to get you the best test he can get, before you buy it, check it out online and you will be making alllll kindsa size and strength gains!! all Kinds!!


Good advice, but expect him to mark up considerably :nono:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Depends... if hes a **** yeah but if he wants you to come back then he wont...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've used several online sources and always found them to be better than dealing face to face with a dealer. Prices are the same, only difference is you pay for delivery and have to wait a few days. Online sources usually have a much bigger range of products too. The guys in the gym that I've ever dealt with are almost always pushing one underground lab's products and not interested in sourcing anything else.


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

It seems my online supplyer has just gone down? No reason just says 'we are now shut' :confused1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Never had a problem

But use your brain and google reviews on the site or gear your buying first


----------



## Ikz786 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have used a website which is based in the UK that accepts paypal payments, so moneys pretty much insured against being scammed, comes up on paypal accound as bodybuilding supplements, currently selling Alpha Pharma, Bioniche pharma and Pro pharma gear. If anyone is interested PM me and i can send you the web link.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol at matey above

Haven't bought steroids, but have sourced clen from online sites never had a problem.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ikz786 said:


> I have used a website which is based in the UK that accepts paypal payments, so moneys pretty much insured against being scammed, comes up on paypal accound as bodybuilding supplements, currently selling Alpha Pharma, Bioniche pharma and Pro pharma gear. If anyone is interested PM me and i can send you the web link.


2nd post, sounds legit.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Do your research and read the threads mate, that way you will know what labs are good, finding legit sites is easy, google is your friend.

You don't even need to ask anyone about it.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ikz786 said:


> I have used a website which is based in the UK that accepts paypal payments, so moneys pretty much insured against being scammed, comes up on paypal accound as bodybuilding supplements, currently selling Alpha Pharma, Bioniche pharma and Pro pharma gear. If anyone is interested PM me and i can send you the web link.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sustanon Steve said:


> It seems my online supplyer has just gone down? No reason just says 'we are now shut' :confused1:


Lol, mines too, they have been dead for like 2 months now, gotta hate that, had to find another one, hopefully I'll have my next order on its way tomorrow.

If they come back I'll complain :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

i use several sources on facebook, get a mixture then of pharma and ugl


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

LukeCrossan said:


> i use several sources on facebook, get a mixture then of pharma and ugl


On Facebook? How do you not get ripped? lol


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

Big Man 123 said:


> On Facebook? How do you not get ripped? lol


Just did my research, havent been ripped yet fingers crossed and use a select few now.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've only ever bought via Facebook, the guys bang on. Very professional


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

When I first ordered online I asked the source to send me a picture of what I wanted with my name and date wrote on paper may sound like an odd request but at least I knew he at least had the stuff so I took a chance and it all arrived in arrived few days never looked back best chance I ever took. Wouldn't entertain the ****e they sell locally round these parts


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i've just took the plunge and ordered some test, hope the sites legit, couldn't find too much info on it but it used to be known as a different name and they had good reviews. They also have a facebook page as well with a load of pics of there shiit and i've seen them post on a couple of forums too and some some sourcing sites so fingers crossed they are legit.


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

i live in dumpster hicksville devon and there's no way you'll find a gym, much less a dealer. Online is amazing, I pay for gear, I get it like 2 days later.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Just go on labs website and they list APPROVED resellers I.e won't be fake etc, several gtg labs do this.

Renvex, noble to name 2


----------



## spodoinklehorse (Mar 5, 2014)

You take a risk buying online or in a gym or wherever: there are loads of legit FB sellers who build reputation and custom the same as any dealer


----------



## tbol (Apr 10, 2015)

Im waiting on an online order at the moment. Done LOADS of searching on google and picked what seemed to be legit. Paid via a bank transfer so got all the guys (uk) bank details. But now im 99% sure I've been scammed!

Im guessing that we cant post up name and shaming sites? (i know you cant post sources but this isnt a source its a scam lol)

Having read others here say its easy to find reliable sites I've found it REALLY hard! I must be thick as **** lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

tbol said:


> Im waiting on an online order at the moment. Done LOADS of searching on google and picked what seemed to be legit. Paid via a bank transfer so got all the guys (uk) bank details. But now im 99% sure I've been scammed!
> 
> Im guessing that we cant post up name and shaming sites? (i know you cant post sources but this isnt a source its a scam lol)
> 
> Having read others here say its easy to find reliable sites I've found it REALLY hard! I must be thick as **** lol


What makes you think youve been scammed? Yes i believe you can name scam websites etc


----------



## tbol (Apr 10, 2015)

ajguy1243 said:


> What makes you think youve been scammed? Yes i believe you can name scam websites etc


When i ordered the site has a box to fill out that asked for a postcode for a shipping quote quote and the name and qty of the product as well as your email address. I got an email through and it confirmed the prices and the name and bank details to pay.

I then got an email a day later saying thanks for the payment a d that the stuff would be in the uk in about 10 days and he would let me know when (from Thai)

Nothing within 12 days so politely emailed him and he got back to me saying that there had been seizures recently so would resend it.

Im pretty sure (a) he don't even have my door number?

And ( B) it was going to him not me initially?

Ive googled the site and it has some scam stuff online but not on this fellas name and bank details and possibly a different site with a similar name.

Until i read this thread i just assumed they were pretty much all scams having not received anything.


----------



## tbol (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone confirm if we can name sites for scams??


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

tbol said:


> Anyone confirm if we can name sites for scams??


I think you can? But make sure it is actually a scam first.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@tbol

The International post in Thailand is very slow, & seizures do happen with many different things.

Don't think you can even name scam sites.


----------



## tbol (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheers guys. Dont really wanna get banned on my second day haha

The site may be totally legit. I have the guys name, banks details, ip address and hes bothering to communicate with me....all good signs. But as i say there are other things online that may point to him scamming.

I have found it seriously hard to find tbol online reliably and certainly couldnt locally....everyone just assumed i meant dbol and didnt know how to pronounce it!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Yes i believe you can name scam websites etc


Maybe we need a name and shame sticky


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

tbol said:


> Anyone confirm if we can name sites for scams??


If it is genuinely a scam then it's not a steroid source is it FFS.

Atm it's to early to judge if it's a scam.

I've gotta highlight the fact you've paid a man for something and are sat at home waiting for delivery WHILST UNSURE IF YOU'VE GIVEN HIM YOUR FUUKING DOOR NUMBER! come on mate give your head a wobble ay!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Why order gear from the other side of the planet when there are 4/5 solid UK online sites?


----------



## tbol (Apr 10, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> If it is genuinely a scam then it's not a steroid source is it FFS.
> 
> Atm it's to early to judge if it's a scam.
> 
> I've gotta highlight the fact you've paid a man for something and are sat at home waiting for delivery WHILST UNSURE IF YOU'VE GIVEN HIM YOUR FUUKING DOOR NUMBER! come on mate give your head a wobble ay!


The address part was filled in on one of those auto fill page things, i appreciate in hindsight how ****ing stupid this sounda lol


----------



## tbol (Apr 10, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Why order gear from the other side of the planet when there are 4/5 solid UK online sites?


It has Uk in the name. Assumed it was / is uk based

I have struggled to find a site that looks legit and dont have anyone to ask for a reliable one (and cant ask on sites such as this)

Avoided all the western union only ones


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Buying online can be safe and the goods can be genuine.

You need to do your research and then make a decision, even use a test order for something cheap to see if the goods turn up and are in fact the genuine article.

Online can be more expensive than local sources but you also have a massive choice of labs and in a lot of cases can get hold of labs that aren't from round your neck of the woods.

Sometimes getting PCT meds locally is a nightmare, things like decent Aromasin and Caber and even Pregnyl at times.


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Ive been tempted to order online lately. The only thing that puts me off are the high prices and the risk of being scammed. I've looked on eroids for source reviews to try and find something well priced and legit but im still searching...


----------



## sean.dell (Apr 7, 2015)

I am new to this site and not very computer literate. How would I pm you as to sending me that Web link. Any information or help is greatly appriciated.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

sean.dell said:


> I am new to this site and not very computer literate. How would I pm you as to sending me that Web link. Any information or help is greatly appriciated.


You can't send pm's until you're a Bronze member.

It's against forum rules to discuss sources.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

My first online order I spent nearly 300 quid. Probably should have done a small order first but everything arrived plus a couple of free vials of test. Usually when I buy off a local source I only buy one or two vials a time!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

latblaster said:


> You can't send pm's until you're a Bronze member.
> 
> It's against forum rules to discuss sources.


Is it against the rules to discuss prices? Problem with online sources is that prices vary . My source is out of the business after a stay at unexpected stay at one of her Majesties finest institutes so will have to resort to online now


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It is against the rules to discuss prices of AAS.

There are decent on line sources around.

Just be careful when making your first order, by not parting with too much money.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

latblaster said:


> It is against the rules to discuss prices of AAS.
> 
> There are decent on line sources around.
> 
> Just be careful when making your first order, by not parting with too much money.


ok cool, thanks latblaster


----------

